# Grandfathers West end watch and Oris anti shock



## Teletran (Mar 31, 2019)

Good afternoon all,

I have recently inherited my grandfathers pocket watches however my knowledge of watches is very limited, I would really appreciate any information you guys might have. There are two:



"West end Watch Co" stamped on the back with 'The A1 Regulator' Swiss made, with a picture of a stream train. The watch has been personally inscribed with my grandfathers initials and is dated 11-07-1945. Serial number 831097. I'm new to this forum and I haven't worked out how to upload photos but the link below takes you to same watch. http://jamqistina.blogspot.com/2012/01/a1-regulator-west-end-watch-co-rm350.html


"Oris" Anti-shock. This is not inscribed. It has a chrome case and numbers on its face, not Roman Numerals. I found this link: https://www.google.co.uk/search?safe=active&biw=1745&bih=875&tbm=isch&sa=1&ei=srWoXMnOJfTggwfvpb6gBA&q=oris+anti+shock+pocket+watch&oq=Oris+Anti&gs_l=img.1.2.0l3j0i30l2j0i5i30l5.5329.12894..15646...0.0..0.92.1149.19......1....1..gws-wiz-img.......0i67j0i7i30j0i8i7i30j0i10i24j0i8i30.lr5p_Rgd1YM&safe=active#imgrc=R7DBpOG6mW__wM:&spf=1554561041459. On the back it has what I can find on the internet 'Vine Oris Pockech Art Deco Design In Tipperary Town'


Apologies for the links, if anybody can advise how to upload the photos that would be great.

As I say I would really appreciate any information on these watches, age, quality etc.

Many thanks for your help

Teletran


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Instructions on adding pictures here

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/103087-how-to-post-a-picture-on-the-forum-using-a-third-party-host-new-for-2016/&do=embed


----------



## Teletran (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

West End Watch Co A1 Regulator late 1930's early 40's Swiss made and common in middle east, north India. I notice the small seconds hand and bow are missing.

Oris 1950's / early 1960's Swiss made

Both watches reasonable quality but not valuable, West End Watch Co sometimes collectible if got Indian Army or British Army in India heritage


----------



## Teletran (Mar 31, 2019)

Thanks for the information JoT, My grandfather was a Topographical Draughtsman of the 36 Division of the Royal Artillery based in Poona, India from 1942 to 45, that would explain how, perhaps, it came into his possession.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Teletran said:


> Thanks for the information JoT, My grandfather was a Topographical Draughtsman of the 36 Division of the Royal Artillery based in Poona, India from 1942 to 45, that would explain how, perhaps, it came into his possession.


 @TeletranYes I think it is likely he got it in India, the 36th Division (which comprised of Royal Artillery, Indian Artillery, Infantry etc) saw a lot of action in Burma in 1944 and 1945, in June 1945 the division returned to India and was disbanded shortly afterwards, I think you might find the date on the watch was the date the 36th Division or his artillery regiment was disbanded.


----------



## Teletran (Mar 31, 2019)

Thanks again, great to be able to connect the human story and context behind the watch, for information he was in the 178th Field Artillery and went on to live to the grand age of 98.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Teletran said:


> Thanks again, great to be able to connect the human story and context behind the watch, for information he was in the 178th Field Artillery and went on to live to the grand age of 98.


 The 178th were disbanded in July 1945


----------



## Teletran (Mar 31, 2019)

I'm waiting for his service record to come through. Old family tales recall his patrol were attacked in Burma and 'bayonetted' to death. Luckily he had an infection at the time and was in the field / local hospital.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear @Teletran, and anyone else interested, may I refer you to my Forum article entitled, "The West End Watch Company: A Short History," posted by me on 9 March 2017 and located in my Honour's Topics section of the Forum. Just use the search facility and it should come up.


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

I loved the west end pocket watch, I see it was repaired and sold on your site.

Out of interest how much did it sell for.

Thanks.


----------

